# 6 weeks pregnant brown discharge + cramping?



## princessxxxxx

Anyone else experience this?! Stared yday not hevy or red blood just some brownish stuff! Been to the GP who is sending me for a scan but not for 2 days! I'm really upset/worried been having cramps no worse than normal period pains for about 2 wks on and off I'm so worried any advice?xx-


----------



## Jollybean

cramping is normal, and pink and brown spotting is common. At 6 weeks this may be breakthrough bleeding which does not harm the baby. As far as i understand, so long as there is no fresh, red blood, things should be fine. Try not to worry too much but do take it easy. I find babycentre.co.uk really useful so if u need more reassurance go on there.


----------



## WifeyS

I had the same hun at about 5/6 weeks so try to relax and not worry as much as you can......

I got myself in a right state over it but all was fine and im nearly 16 weeks now xxxx


----------



## babyhopesxx

nothing to worry about i had brown spotting and mild cramps at 4-5 weeks, had a scan yesterday and everything was fine, got to see the heartbeat. try not to worry, from what i've heard this is so very very common. loads of threads on here about this. xxx


----------



## princessxxxxx

The blood is looking red now and the cramps are worse I'm scared my baby is dead


----------



## Lillismommy

Can you go in to the ER to have them check you out? ((hugs))


----------



## nikad

princessxxxxx said:


> The blood is looking red now and the cramps are worse I'm scared my baby is dead

I know how scary that is. Try to make it to the ER and get an US. Chances are that it is a small hematoma. Some women bleed throughout their whole pregnancies and deliver in time perfect babies, each body is different. But for your peace of mind go to the ER. Let us know how it went :hugs:


----------



## WifeyS

If you have really bad cramps and theres red blood them id call your early pregnancy unit at your local hospital and see if they can get you in for an early scan?

Ive been through 3 miscarriages, 2 early and one at 12 weeks so I know exactly the fear you are feeling. Go get it checked to put your mind at ease hun xxxx


----------



## sarahjane10

go to a&e hun i went last week with cramping had blood done and a scan and saw a beautiful heart beat. xx


----------



## JosieM

Like the others say go and get checked out asap, hopefully everything is fine, try and relax though I know that is very hard :hugs:


----------



## princessxxxxx

I've got a scan tomorrow morning the cramping has now eaed at last but there's been a lot of red blood xx


----------



## SarahC82

Good Luck with the scan hun - hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Ouverture

FX for you hun, I hope things are ok in there!


----------



## nikad

princessxxxxx said:


> I've got a scan tomorrow morning the cramping has now eaed at last but there's been a lot of red blood xx

 Bleeding irritates the uterus and causes moderate cramping. Rest a lot, if possible in bed and drink a lot of water. Keep us posted on your scan :hugs:


----------



## princessxxxxx

Had my scan its a complete m/c they've said.am devastated xx


----------



## babyhopesxx

i'm so sorry :cry:

:hug:


----------



## laughingduck

I'm so sorry for your loss :( :hugs:


----------

